#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Takelen g*tverrrrr

## Stijn Vanstiphout

Dit is het allerallerallerallerallerverbazendste wat ik ooit gezien heb op takelgebied... M'n mond viel echt open... Dit houd je toch niet voor mogelijk???!??



Voor al diegenen die het nog niet gezien zouden hebben, trussje met parren en 518's hangt aan twee "acrobatietouwen/ringen" of hoe noem je zoiets...

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Dj Cross

tja, als er geen andere oplossing is..
maar de kans dat het naar beneden komt is wel groot..zal vast niet ligt zijn.

----------


## matthijs

Dat is wel heel onverantwoordelijk!
Echt dom zoiets

Ik zeg maar "zo",
dat is korter dan dierentuin.

greetz, matthijs

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dit lijkt me wel iemand voor op de blacklist ja....

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Mr Dj

nou, als je geen andere oplossing hebt...ja, het touw zal echt niet knappen, dat kan erg veel hebben, maare of het goed "geknoopt" is ???

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ga jij je mond maar es spoelen... veel gevaarlijker dan dit kan je het dus niet gaan maken he...

Als je geen goeie takels hebt moet je gewoon niet takelen !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

En als die desbetrefende persoon nu eens een gekeurde steel's/span-set's en shakels had gebruik om het trusje aan dat touw/ring te hangen?

Mischien hebben die ringen ook wel een keurmerk?
Er hangen tenslotte mensen aan te bungelen!!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## PHsound

Tja dit is weer zoiets he.
Welk bedrijf??

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Mark

Eigenschappen van de foto zegt:
http://www.heuff.nl/ontour/ontourfotos/roc8.jpg

Zal dus wel heuff zijn...

Mark

----------


## Iko

ja maar mense als wij er met ze 12 aan konde hangen dan moet dit er toch ook wel aankunnen? okay zet er geen stoelen onder... maar toch

mzzzls Iko

----------


## PHsound

Lijkt me sterk dan heuff dit doet.

waarom dan geen front trussje?

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Is inderdaad Heuff, een gerenommeerd bedrijf dacht ik zo...
Ivm brandveiligheid is dit dus complete waanzin

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## DeMennooos

Één ding:

0800-arbo of 0800-brandweer en je kunt je geld voor je kaartje terugvragen.

Er zijn verder veel termen voor te verzinnen, maar helemaal 100% ben je niet als je zo te werk gaat.
En mensen in de ringen is iets anders dan mensen onder ringen waar deze warmtebronnen onder hangen.

Dat ze er al aan durven te denken om het zo te hangen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

Grappig dat er dan ook nog eens een powerdrive naast staat te kijken! Had het nog liever daarop gepakt <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## Tom

Als ik het me goed herinner van een jaar of 10 geleden. Kun je die ringen als ze naar boven zijn gehesen. Niet goed bevestigen omdat met een super dik gedraaid touw is. Beveiligen doormiddel van een knoop. Dit kan nooit goed gaan.

<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Grtz,

Tom

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Lijkt me sterk dan heuff dit doet.
> waarom dan geen front trussje?
> DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!



Ben bang dat ik je teleur moet stellen!!!

http://www.heuff.nl/Rental/Ontour/ROC/roc.html

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## djdabounce

Ik denk niet dat het gewicht het probleem is want die dingen kunnen wel meer hebben, maar die knoop.... T'is een keer heen en weer bungelen en je hebt een 518 op je verstandskies...

s'Avonds zijn ze mooier.

----------


## EP Woody

Zo heb ik er nog eentje



Ik snap ook niet hoe ze dit hebben kennen doen.

[edit]Hehe, eindelijk doetiet. Lastig die kleine webspaces.[/edit]

Is er iemand die z'n vriendin kan delen?? Ik mis een stukje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr. Erwin

----------


## djdabounce

Hij doet het niet EP.

s'Avonds zijn ze mooier.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> Ik denk niet dat het gewicht het probleem is want die dingen kunnen wel meer hebben, maar die knoop.... T'is een keer heen en weer bungelen en je hebt een 518 op je verstandskies...



Dit is sowieso een ding dat je niet gaat doen... zoals ik al zei als je je takels niet fatsoenlijk op kan hangen (of je hebt geen takels) takel dan niet....

En dat die dingen het gewicht wel kunnen hebben.. fijn, sjiek.. wat heb ik daaraan als die knoop losschiet en ik die truss in mijn smoel heb hangen... denk dat heuff mij dan een errug dure begrafenis kan gaan geven....

En een bedrijf als heuff had dit makkelijk op kunnen lossen door er aan elke kant nog 2 meter truss aan te timmeren en 2 flinke windups mee te nemen,... nee geen powerdrive !

Maarja... gebeurd is gebeurd... hoop alleen dat ze in het vervolg beter oppassen..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: Maarja... gebeurd is gebeurd... hoop alleen dat ze in het vervolg beter oppassen..



Weinig kans...als Heuff het nu NOG niet kan dan leren ze het ook niet meer. Wanneer deze gedachtengang er inzit dan krijg je dat er niet zomaar weer uit!

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik heb heuff hier een mailtje over gestuurd wat ik even met jullie wil delen:

Beste Thijs,

ik snap je verbazing, maar je hebt niet helemaal gelijk.

Ik ben zelf ook bij deze klus aanwezig geweest.

We hadden geen extra truss en geen windups meer beschikbaar en ook geen takels.

De ringen zijn alleen gebruikt als lier, tijdens op en afbouw. Toen de ringen boven waren hebben we met spansets (van 1000KG elk) de truss vastgezet aan de montagebeugels van de ringen aan het plafont (welke elk 250 KG mochten dragen). We hebben vier van deze beugels gebruikt om de trussen te hangen.

Er is dus nimmer gevaar geweest voor het aanwezige publiek.

Ik hoop dat het een beetje duidelijk is.

Groet,

Jeroen

------------------------------



Ik was naar jullie on tour foto's aan het kijken en toen kwam ik dus de volgende foto tegen
http://www.heuff.nl/ontour/ontourfotos/roc8.jpg
Hier hangt dus een fronttrusje aan ringen... 

Verder op de pagina staat dat het geluid wel getakeld is... 

Nu vraag ik me dus af hoe veilig het is om een truss met 4 parcans en 2 518's op deze manier op te hangen.... boven het publiek hangt het ook nog... ik bedoel ik heb af en toe zaken gedaan met jullie bedrijf en vind dat jullie erg nette shows neerzetten maar dit vind ik dus niet kunnen...

Als je nou een paar metertjes extra truss mee had genomen en 2 windups was het ook prima gegaan... en een stuk veiliger...

Ik ben benieuwd wat ik hier voor mail op terug krijg

Tijs Verfurth



Ze hebben het dus inderdaad netjes opgehangen daarna...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Met SPANSETS?? ze zijn echt niet goed bij hun hoofd...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ze zeggen dat die gekeurd zijn voor 1000kg...

zullen wel speciale zijn...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Evert

Ah, we zijn dus niet de enige... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

hoi

----------


## Techieguy

Hehe ik heb ze ook n mailtje gestuurd toen ik dit zag...

Maar zelfs bij het bouwen kan het natuurlijk eigenlijk niet, hadden ze maar takels aan die beugels aan het plafond moeten hangen, en als ze die niet hadden extra in moeten huren..

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:
> Ze zeggen dat die gekeurd zijn voor 1000kg...
> 
> zullen wel speciale zijn...
> 
> Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site



Weet je wat 'n spanset eigenlijk inhoudt? da's een spanband met ratel, daar ga je dus niet mee zitten riggen, met hijsbanden daarentegen...

maar géén spansets...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## DeMennooos

Hijsbanden vinden ze ook niet leuk meer tegenwoordig. Ze zien liever Steels... En als je een foute controleur hebt kun je het weer laten zakken.

Vraag me af of er uberhaupt wel brandweercontrole is geweest bij dit klusje.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hmm heb ik me vergist... dacht dat ze hijsbanden bedoelden...



Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Ze zeggen dat die gekeurd zijn voor 1000kg...
> ...



Zo meneer de alles beter weter..........
Dit moment moest eens komen he........
Mischien dat jullie belgen het anders vertalen....

spanset fabrikant van spanset's en spanset is een productnaam en die gebruiken wij 'profesionals' om mee te takelen..
En ja deze zijn gekeurd...en nee daar zit geen ratel op.
Mischien een aanvulling op je oneindige <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>kennis<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> 
http://www.spanset.com/

Fijne dag verder Stijn"TJE"

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Spanset is een merknaam Showtechniek...
Vraag aan elke vrachtwagenchauffeur of magazijnier wat een spanset is.... ze weten het je te vertellen...

Ofwel zijn het hijsbanden, ofwel rondstroppen...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## movinghead

Dat zegt ie toch??

-----In het leven willen we leven zien, in het leven theater-----
                 -----Jules Renard-----

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Dat zegt ie toch??
> 
> -----In het leven willen we leven zien, in het leven theater-----
>                  -----Jules Renard-----



Ja idd. Maar Stijn"TJE" is er goed in om zomaar wat te raaskalen....Zonder eerst te lezen.....

Wie weet later als tie groot is dat ie z'n eigen ikweetallesbeter.be site kan starten met een ikweetlekkertochalles forum..



*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## crazydj16

Ik zie ineens iets nieuws, mag je geen hijsbanden/spanset stroppen meer gebruiken? Wij gebruiken deze soms ook om dingen aan te bevestigen, ze zijn toch gekeurd tot een aantal duizende kilo's?

Wat ik wel weet is dat je met die stroppen op moet passen bij scherpe randen, maar dat het tegenwoordig ook al niet meer mag van de brandweer is nieuw voor me.

Hoe zit dat? 

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Het zit um in de brandveiligheid. In geval van brand zijn die dingen zo door....
Eerlijkheid gebied me te zeggen dat ik dat ook pas net weet, en dat wij die dingen ook nog steeds gebruiken.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Showtechniek toch... wat doen we zielig!

Kan je d'r niet tegen dat ik al wat meer kennis en ervaring heb dan jij toen je zestien was?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Kan je d'r niet tegen dat ik al wat meer kennis en ervaring heb dan jij toen je zestien was?



Of dat je DENKT dat je dat hebt.....Maarja ik zou zeggen, mail elkaar ff hier is het forum immers niet voor.

Fritz

----------


## DeMennooos

Van jezelf denken dat je alles weet kan er voor zorgen dat je naast je schoentjes gaat wandelen. En dat heeft niets met leeftijd te maken.

Maar gezien de "opbeurende" afzeikpostings.....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## moderator

Stijn en showtechniek: Flamen is op de fora niet toegestaan. De primaire reactie van showtechniek op de onsin die Stijn uitkraamt is prima!

Spanset is gewoon een merk (en zeker niet onbekend....<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> )

In deze tread verder alleen reacties over het onderwerp aub en speciaal voor de mensen die denken dat ze alles weten...dat is niet zo<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## maarten

> citaat:
> 
> 
> Er zijn verder veel termen voor te verzinnen, maar helemaal 100% ben je niet als je zo te werk gaat.
> En mensen in de ringen is iets anders dan mensen onder ringen waar deze warmtebronnen onder hangen.



Ehm menno ..

Zijn dit precies de zelfde touwen die in een trekkenwand hangen ??

----------


## DeMennooos

Als ik de dikte van een gymzaalringen touwtje voor de geest haal en daar een trekkerwand touwtje naast zet lijkt het me niet dezelfde....

Maar vanwaar de vraag?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## michiel

Jullie twijfelen toch niet aan de sterkte van ECHT touw?? Dat het niet brandveilig is is iets anders, maar sterk is het ook wel.

En dan heb ik ook nog wat ge ouwehoer over knopen gelezen. Misschein dat jullie hier niet weten hoe je een goede knoop moet maken, maar er zijn zat mensen die daar wel verstand van hebben. En er zijn niet veel knopen die zomaar los schieten.
En de manier waarop het touw aan de truss bevestigd is is uitermate sterk, de zwakste schakel is het touw of de beugel op het plafond, het touw kan onmogelijk van de truss af schieten.

Ik zeg niet dat het goed is om dat zooitje aan touwen te hangen, maar jullie geven kritiek op dingen waar je zelf waarschijnlijk niet veel van weet. En dat is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling. 

Ik keur hier dus verschillende dingen af, waaronder enkele uit spraken van mede-forumers.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## showband

het kan volgens mij trouwens geen kwaad om wat knopen te leren hoor. Als je met echte knopen werkt kun je zonder te kijken alles razendsnel los en vastknopen op een veilige manier. Ook als anderen dat vast hebben gemaakt. Dat is toch nooit weg?

Als je buiten staat en wat dingen tegen de wind wil zekeren. Wat spullen aan elkaar sjorren in je busje. Een handzaam pakketje van een backdrop wil maken. Een wagen aan moet slepen, Podiumdelen strak wil zetten. enz enz.

Spanbanden zijn leuk maar ook niet de ultieme oplossing voor alles. (dat is gaffa trouwens al [ :Big Grin: })

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik kan nou niet echt zeggen dat ik de afgelopen 15 jaar heb misgegrepen op touw of op het kunnen leggen van knopen.....

De enige keer dat wij touw gebruiken is als wij buitenfilms doen met 150m2 filmdoek, en dan alleen om de truss onderuit te trekken bui het zakken en om te zorgen dat het tijdens de film niet alle kanten op zwiebert. En dat is met de normale bouwvakknopen prima op te lossen.

Als ik buiten de spullen moet vastbinden omdat het anders wegwaait op wegrolt blijft het mooi in de vrachtauto tot de organisatie daar een oplossing voor heeft. Ik ben lichtpik en geen podiumbouwer, tentenbouwer, aggegratenboer en ga nog maar ff door. backdrops zitten bij ons allemaal in kist, spullen tegen elkaar sjorren doen we met spanband, auto's wegslepen ook trouwens en dat laatste heeft bij menig disco heel wat verbaasde blikken op gelevert als er weer eens eentje zijn auto bij de losdeur had geparkeerd en 's nachts terug kwam met zijn zatte kloten en dacht dat zijn auto was gejat...
Stond ie gewoon helemaal aan de andere kant van de parkeerplaats <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Roland

je kunt het beste altijd een 3 tons krik in je wagen hebben liggen voor de parkeer gevallen.

----------


## DeMennooos

Spanbandje neemt minder plaats in <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Joost van Ens

ik heb spanbandje en 8 tons krik <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## maarten

Damm wat zijn jullie een zielig zooitje zeg,
jullie misbruiken elk forum bericht om elkaar 
wel niet te vertellen watvoor stoere dingen 
jullie wel niet hebben meegemaakt.
Volgens mij is er geen bedriijf in licht 
en geluid wat alles volgens de Arbo regels doet.
maar ondertussen ******en als iemand anders iets fout doet. 
Wordt toch eens volwassen

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Als je alles volgens de ARBO doet, ben je sapdrinkenderwijs ZEEEEEER goed bezig........ Ik geef toe dat de arbo in dit vak in sommige opzichten onhaalbaar is.
Maar een gezond verstand is toch wel het minimale wat je kan verwachten van iemand die met "gevaarlijke" dingen bezig is....

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## maarten

De kans dat die truss naar beneden valt is zeer klein,
de kans op gehoor beschadiging bij een gemmideld dancefeest
is een stuk hoger

ik heb geen baas ole ole

----------


## musicjohn

Ja, maar *ALS* dat ding naar beneden valt kun je wel gelijk een paar doodskisten aan laten rukken. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Of je legt ze zolang in de flightcases van de parren (beetje opvouwen kan geen kwaad... voelen ze toch niks meer van... <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Wat betreft het doof worden op een danceparty...  geeft niets. Doorsnee gabber heeft toch niet de intelligentie om een fatsoenlijk gesprek te voeren. <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ja, en de kans dat je een verkeersongeluk krijgt is nog hoger, betekent dit nu ook dat er niet uitgekeken hoeft te worden met hoge volumes?
Prima dat je een beetje een slecht humeur hebt, maar ga dan geen onzin uitkramen.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## musicjohn

Nou, sorry hoor Daan. Kan ook niets meer zeggen hier.

Wat ik eigenlijk zeg met mijn vorige post is dat ik het er mee eens ben dat de truss bevestiging gevaarlijk is. Voor de bezoeker is dit overmacht. Die weten niet hoe het bevestigd is en lopen dus een risico waar zij niets van weten. Hebben dus geen keuze. Als dat ding naar beneden plettert 'overkomt' het ze gewoon.

Wat betreft de gehoorbeschadiging, dat is WEL een kwestie van keuze. Iedereen kan voor zichzelf uitmaken of het volume nog als aangenaam of prettig word ervaren. Als ik ergens binnenstap en ik vind dat de muziek onaangenaam hard staat, dan weet ik wat de consequenties zouden kunnen zijn en dan ben ik meteen weer pleite. Geen overmacht dus maar kwestie van keuze.

Wat betreft gabbers op een danceparty: het kan ze niet hard genoeg gaan en niet lang genoeg duren. Wel eens naast een gabber in de bus of trein gezeten met zo'n walkman op z'n kop? Boenke-boenke-boenk... totaal vervomd, de ***-ganse dag door. Dom toch?

Dat is wat ik met bovenstaande post bedoelde. 

NEE, ik heb geen slecht humeur, en NEE, ik kraam geen onzin uit. 

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John




Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

euhhhh...... John.........
Ik had het niet tegen jou...........

Wat ik probeerde duidelijk te maken is dat ik het belachelijk vind dat sommige mensen blijkbaar vinden dat je je om sommige "gevaren" (twijfelachtige trussconstructies) niet druk hoeft te maken omdat er nog een groter "gevaar" (hoge geluidsdruk) schuilt.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## musicjohn

Okay Daan...  was me effe niet duidelijk. excuus...  <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## maarten

uzo'n discussie is een perfect voorbeeld van hoe dom sommige mensen op het forum zijn. 

En Daan het risico dat die truss naar beneden is echt klein aangezien hij aan twee ringen en een spanband hangt 
het gevaar is alleen dat de boel naar benden komt als er fik is 
maar dan is een gymzaal sowieso niet veilig 

bla bla bla if only the best is good enough!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:uzo'n discussie is een perfect voorbeeld van hoe dom sommige mensen op het forum zijn.



Dat blijkt..........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## FiëstaLj

Maarten heeft een rigging diploma ?

nee... dacht ik al... dan lijkt het me dus niet dat jij kan beoordelen of een rig veilig is..

Ik kan met mijn gezonde verstand wel beoordelen dat het niet veilig is..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## moderator

zeg ummm Maarten:
Ik had nog zo gezegd...NIET FLAMEN!!!!

en wat ga jij zitten doen? juist ja.

Niet de bedoeling dus.

topic gaat voorlopig op slot.
Eerst eens met de fotomodjes babbelen of dit wel de juiste weg is om met elkaar in discussie te gaan.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

